
Bushehr port: Seven ships ablaze in latest Iran mystery fires - pionerkotik
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-53417227
======
aurizon
Looks like Israel has made a tiny drone that can carry a small shaped charge
that can punch a hole is a gas tank or cylinder of flammable gas. With IR
video and encrypted coms and larger plastic propellers that make a lot less
noise they can fly in at 500 feet to an area and with no IR searchlight (dead
reckoning via GPS or an Israeli secret GPS, waaay off band to our GPS) it can
rreach an area, descend, light up, select target and self kill in contact with
a target, or attach magnetically, set timer - OR - trigger remotely? and fly
the drone away. Drones with 30 minutes to do this, only 6 inches wide are on
youtube. The era of small sabotage has begun. Expect Iran to also do this, and
israel needs to operate a picket to stop these. I am sure Iran has assessed
the fragments and will also make a picket...All informed spec about what I
would do after that TED episode
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DK6IGG5zRU8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DK6IGG5zRU8)

